
Comcast turning customer routers into public hotspots named "xfinitywifi" - alpb
https://swtch.com/xfinitywifi
======
ClassyJacket
Telstra has done the same thing in Australia for over a year now. But they're
only allotted a bit of the user's bandwidth, and internet speed in Australia
is laughably horrible. And Telstra has actively and successfully lobbied the
government to keep it that way (we were getting fibre to the home everywhere
until Telstra convinced the government to only have DSL instead).

So these hotspots usually top out at 1.5mbit or something equally ludicrous.
The wifi hotspots at their pay phones and retail stores are much more useful,
since some of those have fibre.

------
pizza
so all i need to have a functioning honeypot is rename my router's SSID to
"xfinitywifi"? sweet! /s

